# Auotomatic watch winder display case spares



## wilhenri (Aug 26, 2013)

Good morning all.

I have what is a fairly common watch winder with spaces for four watches on two separate platters and spaces on cushions for other manual watches with a drawer below with more storage. One of the platters is not moving and I have taken the thing apart to find the stub that emerges from the gear box is all floppy and there is a lot of black dust, so thinking bearing gone. I would like to replace both motors and gear boxes its an easy job but do any of you have any idea where to get the spares from ? Any help would be appreciated I have tried eBay without success. Thanks in advance


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

common watch winder. a very interesting topic -- and-- project; ive been planning to build one for 20 years. why two motors? electric alarm clock a.c. motor would do fine. part out granddad's alarm clock. older motors are repairable. the one winder i saw, rocked the watch back and forth, un nessesary ? just rotate 180 deg, slowly? well, easy to buy one on e-bay . vinn


----------



## wilhenri (Aug 26, 2013)

OK Why two motors because thats the way it was made two platters with two watches on each. Some automatic watches have a preference on rotational direction so that allows for different directions also different speeds and constant or timed. This is not a project it requires specific parts to replace those that failed.. Mind you by the sounds of it you may repair your motor car engine by using a chain saw engine parts Lol . You have been 20 years in the planning so lets not hold out too much hope if your car does break.. lol. Just pop to eBay and have a look at automatic watch winders you will get the drift.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

car engines are a simple project when compared to a 6 jewel pocket watch mvt. i hope the self winding watches have gone out of style. the only good ones could be wound by the stem also (early bulovas). this is why i dont have (or want) an 110 volt watch winder. i think the problem here is e-bay. vinn "be happy in your work"


----------



## wilhenri (Aug 26, 2013)

Well there you go My electricity supply is 240 volts in the UK what you actually mean is you hope Quartz watches go of of fashion they are the Devils creation some really nice Time Pieces driven by a battery with cheap movement.


----------



## wilhenri (Aug 26, 2013)

Guess things come to those who wait found this 16 watch winder at a car boot this morning only problem no key easy job and most of the cushions missing but I can make them.. Cost me all of £10 about $18. I thought i







t was a bargain.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

It's a small world, I've just replied on your Facebook post :biggrin:


----------

